# Fahren in Karlsruhe diese Woche (7Hills, Strommasten-DH...?)



## acidbrain (4. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Ich such ein paar Leute zum fahren in Karlsruhe. Der eine Kumpel mit dem ich manchmal gefahren bin hat sich für ein Semester nach Spanien verzogen.

Diese Woche würde ich gern irgendwann mal zu den Seven Hills und/oder ein paar Mal den Strommasten-DH fahren, bin aber für alles offen. Aber Achtung, ich bin ein ziemlicher FR-Neuling, bin die ganze Zeit eher tourenlastig gefahren. Ich habe mir aber jetzt ein Kona Stinky zugelegt, das verlangt härteres 

Zeitlich bin ich ziemlich flexibel weil Semesterferien. Nur Freitag vormittag ist schlecht, da schreibe ich Klausur   
Also wer Lust hat, einfach mal melden, hier im Thread, per PN oder per ICQ.

Grüße,
acidbrain


----------



## wookie (4. Oktober 2005)

kein thema, da ich mit dem bike täglich 2x an den seven-hills vorbeifahre, bin ich dabei wenn jemand böcke hat dort zu cruisen.

was ist den ein strommasten-dh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (4. Oktober 2005)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> kein thema, da ich mit dem bike täglich 2x an den seven-hills vorbeifahre, bin ich dabei wenn jemand böcke hat dort zu cruisen.
> 
> was ist den ein strommasten-dh?


Strommasten DH ist ein Weg, der so heist, weil er direkt neben den Strommasten den Berg hinab geht. 

Der ist zwischen Ettlingen und Durlach... Suche mal von Ettlingen kommend nach grossen Strommasten... 
Fängt oben am Wildschweingehege an. Und schau dich genau um. Da gibts mehr auf dem Weg als man zuerst sieht (Drops & Sprünge).


----------



## Wooly (4. Oktober 2005)

Fahr doch mal hier mit ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2187327#post2187327


----------



## specialist (4. Oktober 2005)

Strommasten DH


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Oktober 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Strommasten DH


Nein, dass ist der Wattkopf-DH.   
Der Strommasten-DH ist doch wo anders! (Siehe meine Beschreibung oben)

Wer lesen kann ist schwer im Vorteil!  

Ansonsten schau Mittwochs um 18 Uhr beim Vereinsheim vom RMVE (www.mtb-karlsruhe.de) vorbei, da wird dir Tobse schon zeigen wo der Strommasten-DH ist.


----------



## Wooly (4. Oktober 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, dass ist der Wattkopf-DH.



Und das ist ein Widerspruch in sich ...


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Oktober 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist ein Widerspruch in sich ...


Wieso das?


----------



## Wooly (4. Oktober 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso das?



"Wattkopf" .... "DH" ..... naaaaaahhhhhh ...


----------



## Waldgeist (4. Oktober 2005)

oben ist das Wildschweingehege und unten der Hedwigshof. Die Strommasten sind ja wohl nicht zu übersehen!. Außerdem gibt es noch den Wettersbacher Funtkurm als Orientierungshilfe.

Gruß Waldgeist


----------



## specialist (4. Oktober 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Strommasten DH


Hab mich vertan, sorry. Aber was ist den bitte der Wattkopf DH, das ist doch glaube ich nur ein etwas steilerer Waldweg  
Tick, du freeridender Downhiller, klär mal den User der nicht lesen kann auf!

specialist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (4. Oktober 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist ein Widerspruch in sich ...



Wenn man es ganz wörtlich übersetzt:

Hill -> Hügel

dann passt es eigentlich. Mit Downhill fahren im eigentlichen Sinne hat das aber wenig zu tun, das stimmt. Das Ding kann man statt mit einem Freerider auch mit einem 80mm CC Hardtail runterfahren, ohne dass ein allzu großer Unterschied spürbar wäre. Steil, aber eigentlich öde.


----------



## wookie (4. Oktober 2005)

würde mich freun euch bei den 7-hills zu treffen.
gestern hab ich da Laub und Sand gefressen:







nix passiert, trotzdem lustig *G*

naja, wann?


----------



## black soul (4. Oktober 2005)

beides kann man gut fahren, wobei lt. tobse, der wattkopf DH, frühermal ein rennen gesehen hat, heut aber eigentlich über 3 stufen geht und relativ öde ist. bliebe noch der zick zack weg nach dem funkturm ins tal runter, da wo man bei dem autohaus rauskommt. 
oben am/um wattkopf  gibts einige trails die ganz nett sind.
ansonsten wie der tick gesagt hat. mittwochs 18 uhr mtb-club


----------



## wookie (4. Oktober 2005)

muss man da auch beitrag zahlen?


----------



## black soul (4. Oktober 2005)

fürn wattkopf nicht, beim mtb-club schon. trotzdem sind gäste willkommen, ohne beitrag.


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Oktober 2005)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> beides kann man gut fahren, wobei lt. tobse, der wattkopf DH, frühermal ein rennen gesehen hat, heut aber eigentlich über 3 stufen geht und relativ öde ist. bliebe noch der zick zack weg nach dem funkturm ins tal runter, da wo man bei dem autohaus rauskommt.
> oben am/um wattkopf  gibts einige trails die ganz nett sind.
> ansonsten wie der tick gesagt hat. mittwochs 18 uhr mtb-club



Nur nochmal zum DH und Wattkopf. Sicher für euch Bad Wildbad-Verseuchten ist das kein DH! Aber Bad Wildbad ist immernoch die härteste Strecke die ich kenne. Und ich hab dieses Jahr viel gesehen. Selbst Willingen (Solang man die grossen Sachen nicht springt) ist easyest going im vergleich. 

Und im vergleich zu so manchen offiziellen DH Pisten der Schweiz gibts auf dem Wattkopf echten Hardcore DH.   Zumindest der ZikZak Weg übersteigt vom Anspruch her so einige Schweizer DH-Strecken.

Übrigens auf manchen Wegen merkt man erst bei einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit den Unterschied der Bikes.   

Beim Wattkopf"DH" handelt es sich aber auf jeden Fall um nichts anderes als eine nette Kombination von kleinen Singletrails. Nix besonderes. Dann doch Strommasten oder Tote-Mann-Stein oder Pfad oder das beste *BESAME MUCHO*.   

Ansonsten noch zum MTB Club KA e.V.: Du kannst da immer mit fahren, auch ohne Mitglied zu sein. Aber wenns dir gefällt, soltest du wirklich beitreten. Immerhin gibts ein paar Gimicks die von Vorteil sind:
- Die 45 Jahresbeitrag können von der Steuer abgesetzt werden
- Bei vielen Bikeläden 10% Rabatt
- Du bist bei Clubaktivitäten Unfallversichert
- Nur so darfst du offiziell die Dirt-Jump-Anlage nutzen 
- Ebend der organisierte Biketreff für den sich ein paar Jungs wirklich ein Bein ausreissen
- Mehrere Vereinsausfahrten die ein wenig weiter weg gehen...

--- Ja ich bin Mitglied, und ja das ist gerade aktive Mitgleiderwerbung ---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acidbrain (4. Oktober 2005)

@ der-tick

Findet das Treffen mittwochs um diese Jahreszeit auch noch statt? Wenns um 18.00h los geht wirds ja schon recht bald dunkel oder?   
Und was ist wenn es morgen regnet? Also solange es keine jungen Hunde regnet wär ich trotzdem dabei.

BTW: der Link zur Anfahrt auf mtb-karlsruhe.de geht nicht.


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Oktober 2005)

acidbrain schrieb:
			
		

> @ der-tick
> 
> Findet das Treffen mittwochs um diese Jahreszeit auch noch statt? Wenns um 18.00h los geht wirds ja schon recht bald dunkel oder?
> Und was ist wenn es morgen regnet? Also solange es keine jungen Hunde regnet wär ich trotzdem dabei.
> ...


Hast du kein Licht an deinem Bike? Das ist Vorschrift!   
Also ich hab an meinem Enduro und an meinem CC-Bike die Option auf 32Watt.   

Wegen dem Mittwochstreff schreib mal bitte an biketreff[at]mtb-Karlsruhe.de. Aber kurz zum Strommasten und wieder runter, klappt um 18 Uhr schon noch, zumindest, wenn du nicht mit deinem DH-Bock aufkreuzt.   

Die Anfahrt wird demnächst auf der Webseite wieder verfügbar sein. 
Solang muss dir die Minimap auf dem Monatsprogramm reichen oder über Map24 mal nach Battstrasse 85 suchen. Aber Achtung: Die Strasse ist zwei geteilt. 
Wenn du aus der Stadt kommst und durch die Hauptstrasse von Rüpurr fährst und dann zum Krankenhaus einbiegst, fährst du nur noch gerade aus und am Schluss vor den Feldern links und dann noch ca. 500m geradeaus. Und dann stehst du vor dem Vereinsheim.


----------



## wookie (5. Oktober 2005)

Also das mit dem Verein scheint mir ne feine Sache zu sein!   
Werde mal ein Schnupperangebot in Anspruch nehmen.

Bin den Srommasten-DH schonmal gefahren ohne zu wissen das es der "Strommasten-DH" ist *G*

18 Uhr schaffe ich leider nicht. Mama sagt, da muss ich zu Hause sein   - nene, muss heute länger im Geschäft bleiben.


----------



## black soul (5. Oktober 2005)

@wookie
ja, ist nicht verkehrt. tobse und paule geben sich schon mühe was auf die beine zu stellen.


> Beim Wattkopf"DH" handelt es sich aber auf jeden Fall um nichts anderes als eine nette Kombination von kleinen Singletrails. Nix besonderes. Dann doch Strommasten oder Tote-Mann-Stein oder Pfad oder das beste BESAME MUCHO.



das ist richtig.wobei am toten mann stein ein paar ganz nette dinger eingebaut wurden. BM kenn ich leider noch nicht. ein schöner abschluss ist auch der trail vom sendeturm zur strasse die nach grünwettersbach hochführt. kurz aber nett. leider ist dann strasse angesagt.

@der-tick.de
dein wohnort ist doch zürich.studierst du hier oder hast du hier deinen 2. wohnsitz? vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im club


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Oktober 2005)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> @wookie
> ja, ist nicht verkehrt. tobse und paule geben sich schon mühe was auf die beine zu stellen.
> 
> 
> ...


Zum MTB-Club: Da gibts noch ein paar mehr, Adrian, der Fenske, Blond25, etc. Ich hab mich da auch mal ein Jahre intensiv drum gekümmert.   

Da sind wir schon beim Thema: Ich hab mal zwei Jahre in KA gearbeitet. Deswegen bin ich im MTB-Club KA aktiv. Und dann bin ich zum Arbeiten nach Zürich gegangen. Und am 01.11.2005 fang ich in Landau i.d. Pfalz zu schaffen an. Und studieren werd ich ab Sommer nächsten Jahres an irgend einer FernFH wo man die Noten kaufen kann.   
Aber so langsam schweifen wir vom Thema ab.   

Also demnächst kann man auch wieder mit mir Biken. Ab Januar will ich wieder regelmässig Tourguide beim MTB-Club machen (Freerideorientiert). Ansonsten schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=182908 
Da gibts die nächste Tour mit mir...


----------



## Ulli1169 (6. Oktober 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Also demnächst kann man auch wieder mit mir Biken. Ab Januar will ich wieder regelmässig Tourguide beim MTB-Club machen (Freerideorientiert). Ansonsten schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=182908
> Da gibts die nächste Tour mit mir...



das ist gut, denn die aktuellen treffs sind tourenorientiert, da wird
zügig gefahren und das liegt nicht jedem. so eine gemütliche FR gruppe 
fehlt bisher. 

tust du dann auch mit deinem bus shutteln ? .) 
weisst ja ... eigentum verpflichtet...


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Oktober 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist gut, denn die aktuellen treffs sind tourenorientiert, da wird
> zügig gefahren und das liegt nicht jedem. so eine gemütliche FR gruppe
> fehlt bisher.
> 
> ...


Ja, es wird sicher mehrere FR "Touren" geben, bei denen wir erstmal auf vier Rädern an den Startpunkt fahren. Zum Beispiel Besame Mucho wollte ich nicht jedem ab KA zumuten. Gerade wenn man dann mit einem BigBike kommt.   

Pfalz selbst ist eh verpflichtend, dass man mit dem Auto an den Fuss des Berges fährt. 

Selbst Mahlberg könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass wir nach Malsch fahren und dann per Bike zum Mahlberg rauf, dort mehrere verschidene Abfahrten nehmen und dann noch den Pfad.   

Mehrere Bikepark Wochenenden wird es allerdings auch geben. Immerhin will ich nächstes Jahr schlechtester Lizenzfahrer des King of Bikepark werden.


----------



## eL (6. Oktober 2005)

jetzt schickt mir schon die beitrittspapiere


----------



## knoflok (6. Oktober 2005)

merkt ihrs... 

der eL hat wieder blond25 gehört, und ist auf einmal feuer und flamme für den mtb-club..


----------



## Walroß (6. Oktober 2005)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> @wookie
> wobei am toten mann stein ein paar ganz nette dinger eingebaut wurden.


Wo genau ist der Weg eigentlich? Ich hab schon viel davon gehört, kenne ihn aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (6. Oktober 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt schickt mir schon die beitrittspapiere


Also für so jemanden wie dich, der mal so schlecht über den Club geredet hat... Da haben wir ja ganze Arbeit geleistet.   

Hier das Beitrittsformular.   
http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/dokumente/Beitrittsformular.pdf


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Oktober 2005)

Walroß schrieb:
			
		

> Wo genau ist der Weg eigentlich? Ich hab schon viel davon gehört, kenne ihn aber nicht.


Am besten du fährst Ihn mal von unten nach oben rauf. Das ist einfacher zu erklären. Er endet nämlich direkt an der Fussgängerbrücke vom Wanderweg durchs Albtal, da wo sich Moosalbtal und Albtal treffen. Ich glaube der Ort dort heisst Fischweiher. Aber ich hab leider gerade keine Wanderkarte zur Hand. Sorry.


----------



## Walroß (6. Oktober 2005)

Alles klar, danke für die Info. Klingt ja nicht so kompliziert. Ich denke, das sollte zu finden sein.


----------



## superjoga (7. Oktober 2005)

Hier das Beitrittsformular.   
http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/dokumente/Beitrittsformular.pdf[/QUOTE]

@ eL: vergiss nicht deine eltern unterschreiben zu lassen........


----------



## acidbrain (7. Oktober 2005)

Die Tour am Mittwoch abend war echt nett, leider war es dann schon etwas dunkel als wir am Tote Mann Stein waren. Da es auch noch ziemlich naß war ging da bergab nicht so viel.

Ich dreh nachher gegen 14:30 ne Runde am Wattkopf wenn jemand Lust hat einfach per ICQ oder PN melden.

@ der-tick.de: FR-Touren hört sich klasse an. am Mittwoch war es doch eher race-lastig, da war ich mit meinem Sofa etwas fehlplatziert


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Oktober 2005)

acidbrain schrieb:
			
		

> @ der-tick.de: FR-Touren hört sich klasse an. am Mittwoch war es doch eher race-lastig, da war ich mit meinem Sofa etwas fehlplatziert


Ja, dass kenne ich! Das hat mich früher auch schon oft genervt. Da wird ne schöne Tour ausgeschrieben, die vieles enthält, was mit einem sofa besser wäre und dann nimmt man das Sofa und dann stehen alle mit ihren CC-Maschinen da. Du hängst hinten dran, die anderen machen Pausen und wenn du aufgeholt hast gehts gleich weiter. Und wenn man endlich an den Spots angelangt ist, wo man sein Sofa ausfahren kann, dann heist es "Öh das ist mir zu schwierig, lass uns aussenrum fahren" Und dann fährt die Gruppe aussenrum, du vielleicht noch wirklich da runter und dann sieht man sich nie wieder...  
Also wenn ich ne FR-Tour leite, wird das gleich zu anfang klar gestellt. Langsam, gemütlich, wer Racen will, soll uns ne Stunde Vorsprung geben.


----------



## mjA (7. Oktober 2005)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom heutigen Ausflug. acid + me

incl. echtem Durchschlag













Greetz


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Oktober 2005)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein paar Bilder vom heutigen Ausflug. acid + me
> 
> incl. echtem Durchschlag
> 
> ...


Wenn ich den ZikZakWeg fahre und nicht mit meinem Freerider da bin, pump ich VORHER immer auf 2,5 - 3 Bar hoch.  Da ist einfach zu viel geröll.


----------



## mjA (7. Oktober 2005)

sag das mal dem acidbrain 

jetzt hatta 3 glaube ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pulp (8. Oktober 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten du fährst Ihn mal von unten nach oben rauf. Das ist einfacher zu erklären. Er endet nämlich direkt an der Fussgängerbrücke vom Wanderweg durchs Albtal, da wo sich Moosalbtal und Albtal treffen. Ich glaube der Ort dort heisst Fischweiher. Aber ich hab leider gerade keine Wanderkarte zur Hand. Sorry.



linke oder rechte flanke vom berg im tal ? eh links oder rechts halt 


gruss pulp


----------



## black soul (8. Oktober 2005)

@pulp
fahr einfach den graf-rhena- weg richtung herrenalb. dann kommst du an der brücke vorbei. links ist das brücklein und rechts gegenüber geht der  weg hoch. der 1.teil hat schöne wurzeln, dann gehts links weiter. findest du schon.



			
				der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich ne FR-Tour leite, wird das gleich zu anfang klar gestellt. Langsam, gemütlich, wer Racen will, soll uns ne Stunde Vorsprung geben.



@der-tick.de
tobse hat mich auch schon gewarnt vor dem mittwoch.
wenn du das so hinkriegst bin ich gerne dabei.  
wär schon ne feine sache, wenn sich mehr leutz engagieren würden. dann unterschreib ich auch gleich die beitrittserklärung.  schäm = weil noch nicht


----------



## Ulli1169 (8. Oktober 2005)

acidbrain schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour am Mittwoch abend war echt nett, leider war es dann schon etwas dunkel als wir am Tote Mann Stein waren. Da es auch noch ziemlich naß war ging da bergab nicht so viel.
> @ der-tick.de: FR-Touren hört sich klasse an. am Mittwoch war es doch eher race-lastig, da war ich mit meinem Sofa etwas fehlplatziert



na wenn du bissl schneller gefahrn wärst, dann wäre es noch hell gewesen
am totenmannsteintrail ....   

nee im ernst, wurde schon arg schnell dunkel... man musste es halt probieren,
evtl hätte es ja noch einmal geklappt ... so wars schon suboptimal. 
aber wenns noch bissl heller gewesen wäre hatten alle spass gehabt 

Racelastig is übertrieben ... aber es wird halt sportlich-zügig gefahren. 
(wie oben schon geschrieben) es wird ja immer gewartet, und wenn mal frauen dabei sind (ellen,annette etc) dann klappt das auch. da fahren halt leute, die Sport machen wollen, und kein Spaziergang aufm MTB ...   

es waren auch schon leute da, denen das biketrefftempo zu langsam ist.

vielleicht wars auch am mittwoch so hektisch, weil wg der dunkelheit die
zeit gedrängt hat ....

ist halt weil klaus nicht da ist   

Sonntag (9.10.) gibts ne Dobeltour, Treff 10 Uhr am RMV Rüppurr.
da wird auch zügig gefahren werden, aber imo nicht so wie mittwoch,
da die tour länger geht.


----------



## acidbrain (8. Oktober 2005)

@ulli1169: Hey, versteh mich nicht falsch. Prinzipiell hab ich nix dagegen ne schnelle Runde zu drehen. Ich hatte halt nur mit einer FR-lastigeren Tour gerechnet, sonst hätte ich auch die Protektoren usw nicht mitgenommen. Mit der Dunkelheit war Pech, da kann keiner was dafür. Spaß gemacht hats auch so, fand ich.

Und von wegen schneller fahren, nach mir kamen eigentlich immer noch 3 Leute. Das nächste mal fahr ich mit dem CC-Hardtail und Klick-Pedalen (und Licht), dann können wir ja sehen wer auf wen wartet


----------



## blond25 (8. Oktober 2005)

@ black soul...
wer bist du denn ??? ;-)

@eL...


----------



## black soul (9. Oktober 2005)

@blond25
ene alde mann mit fahrrad  der sich ab und zu im/am/beim  club rumtreibt.   
tja, leider hatte ich auch noch nicht das vergnügen dich kennen zu lernen. frag tobias der weiss es seit gestern oder heute oder was weiss ich wann. ok, bissle älter wie der rest.
vielleicht klappts bald mal mit guten tag sagen, gesehen haben wir uns bestimmt schon.
grüssle BS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (9. Oktober 2005)

acidbrain schrieb:
			
		

> @ulli1169: Hey, versteh mich nicht falsch. Prinzipiell hab ich nix dagegen ne schnelle Runde zu drehen. Ich hatte halt nur mit einer FR-lastigeren Tour gerechnet, sonst hätte ich auch die Protektoren usw nicht mitgenommen. Mit der Dunkelheit war Pech, da kann keiner was dafür. Spaß gemacht hats auch so, fand ich.
> Und von wegen schneller fahren, nach mir kamen eigentlich immer noch 3 Leute. Das nächste mal fahr ich mit dem CC-Hardtail und Klick-Pedalen (und Licht), dann können wir ja sehen wer auf wen wartet



 hehe. so ists recht, das ist mal ne korrekte einstellung. 
showdown am Energy-Race ?    
bis denn

cu ulli


----------



## blond25 (9. Oktober 2005)

@black soul:
ich weiss jetzt auch wer du bist.... 
und du kennst mich auch. wir sind auch schon zusammen gefahren... vor ein paar wochen..."Karlsruher Downhill"...  
und heute war ich auch da....


----------



## black soul (10. Oktober 2005)

hi
langsam dämmerts, hast du neben tob gesessen ?
na dann ein grüssle.
BS


----------



## Silversurger (11. Oktober 2005)

Tag zusammen 

ich hab grad die ganze geschichte hier gelesen.
suche auch en paar leute zum fahren aus der umgebung, muß aber allerdings  gestehen das ich ebenfalls ein ziemlicher neuling bin.
habe bis vor ein paar tagen auch noch en uhr altes hardtail gefahren.
Die sache mit dem toten mann stein finde ich recht interresant da ich mit dem bike ca. 2 min zu fahren hab bis ich dort bin. also wenn hin und wieder jemand da ist würd mich freuen wenn sich jemand melden würd.

MFG 

ICQ:154394534

PS: wer rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie auch behalten


----------



## bs jun. (11. Oktober 2005)

@ black soul: hinter aral? schwarzes  huepfbike? bin mit meinem neuen sehr zufrieden. hab ich richtig geraten???


----------



## Lore (12. Oktober 2005)

ät blond25

wer bist du denn?   

morgen abend in grötzingen bissl bmx bahn heizen??

wer hätte lust?

am Samstag komm ich auch ma nach ettlingen, allerdings wirds wohl mit der xc tour nix.. "monoslalom" ist dann wohl meine diziplin


----------



## muddyrider (13. Oktober 2005)

@ Lore: wäre dabei zum fahren heute abend, ob Grötzingen oder Rüppur, egal...

(Am sonntag wieder Darmstadt Session?)


----------



## Lore (13. Oktober 2005)

nach grötzingen wollen heute noch welche kommen, die auch in darmstadt waren.. deshalb dachte ich an grötzingen.. war auch schon lang nimmer da


----------



## black soul (13. Oktober 2005)

bs jun. schrieb:
			
		

> @ black soul: hinter aral? schwarzes  huepfbike? bin mit meinem neuen sehr zufrieden. hab ich richtig geraten???



rätsel rätsel verwirrt kuck. farblich abgestimmtes getränk ?
neu angemeldet ?

cube AMS FR??


----------



## blond25 (13. Oktober 2005)

@lore: hm... kennen wir uns ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (14. Oktober 2005)

höhö


----------



## bs jun. (14. Oktober 2005)

ei wie schlau... muss wohl in den genen liegen.


----------



## blond25 (14. Oktober 2005)

@lore: seh ich dich samstag ??


----------



## Lore (14. Oktober 2005)

weiß ned... ich fahr jezz rr und dann muss i mal gugge.. zuhaus gibts heut party  und morgen is ja auch doof für mich, kann ja nit mitfahren


----------



## blond25 (14. Oktober 2005)

wolltest du nicht beim monoslalom alle abhängen ??
ich will auch mal wieder rr fahren


----------



## Lore (14. Oktober 2005)

keine ahnung ma sehn, ich hatte ja vor zu kommen .. naja versprechen kann ich nix ..heut abend geht hier auch nix...


----------



## blond25 (14. Oktober 2005)

mein "angebot" steht ....


----------



## Lore (14. Oktober 2005)

ich fahr jetzt nach rüppur.. kein bock auf rr


----------



## knoflok (14. Oktober 2005)

ich will jetzt dann so in der nächsten stunde (also spätestens um 1700) noch auf eine kleine strommasten-runde aufbrechen... anyone else? 

grüße
knoflok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (14. Oktober 2005)

@lore: chaot.... kannst dich ja melden


----------



## superjoga (14. Oktober 2005)

@lore: so gehts ja auch nicht. den ganzen tag auf irgendwelchen hügeln rumhüpfen und dann den "monoslalom" nicht gewinnen wollen......


----------



## Lore (14. Oktober 2005)

also so wie ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe, muss man auch für nur den monoslalom 10 eusen zahlen... und gemessen wird scheinbar mit ner stoppuhr..

nicht wirklich reizvoll..


----------



## pulp (15. Oktober 2005)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> @pulp
> fahr einfach den graf-rhena- weg richtung herrenalb. dann kommst du an der brücke vorbei. links ist das brücklein und rechts gegenüber geht der  weg hoch. der 1.teil hat schöne wurzeln, dann gehts links weiter. findest du schon.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blond25 (16. Oktober 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> @lore: so gehts ja auch nicht. den ganzen tag auf irgendwelchen hügeln rumhüpfen und dann den "monoslalom" nicht gewinnen wollen......



Alles Gute Lore zum 1. Platz !!!!!


----------



## Lore (18. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Gute Lore zum 1. Platz !!!!!


Glückwunsch ebenso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddyrider (19. Oktober 2005)

lohnt's sich zu dieser Strecke in Ettlingen hinzufahren? 

Oder ist das eine Hobby-Strecke?


----------



## Lore (19. Oktober 2005)

muddyrider schrieb:
			
		

> lohnt's sich zu dieser Strecke in Ettlingen hinzufahren?
> 
> Oder ist das eine Hobby-Strecke?



Hobby Fahrer = Hobby Strecke     

ja lohnt sich   ..


----------



## blond25 (19. Oktober 2005)

@lore: du kommsch aber auch mit ins albgaubad !!!!


----------



## Lore (19. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> @lore: du kommsch aber auch mit ins albgaubad !!!!


wann denn


----------



## blond25 (19. Oktober 2005)

gibt noch keinen termin....
wie wärs mal mit montags... statt stammtisch ??


----------



## black soul (19. Oktober 2005)

@blond25
hast du schon gesehen, da gibts ein schönes foto von dir nach dem zieleinlauf.
übrigens... lust auf nen nightride morgen? 2 stunden wattkopf, 19 uhr am club.


----------



## Lore (19. Oktober 2005)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> @blond25
> übrigens... lust auf nen nightride morgen? 2 stunden wattkopf, 19 uhr am club.



 


...


----------



## blond25 (20. Oktober 2005)

@lore 

@bs: sorry, hab leider noch kein Licht....


----------



## Lore (20. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> @bs: sorry, hab leider noch kein Licht....


----------



## blond25 (20. Oktober 2005)

@lore: mit licht machts halt doppelt so viel spass ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (21. Oktober 2005)

is halt kuscheliger, so ohne licht......und dann noch mit ner "black soul".....huihuihuihui


----------



## blond25 (21. Oktober 2005)

Jungs,.... es geht hier ums BIKEN !!!


----------



## superjoga (21. Oktober 2005)

öh, ja.
aber is halt auch soooooo schön im dunkeln..........
aber ich empfehl dir mal n licht zu kaufen (sigma mirage billig und gut) und dann musst du nicht spinnen sondern kannst richtig radeln


----------



## blond25 (21. Oktober 2005)

ja, ist eigentlich ne gute idee... aber wer geht mit mir fahren ??


----------



## Waldgeist (21. Oktober 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> öh, ja.
> aber is halt auch soooooo schön im dunkeln..........
> aber ich empfehl dir mal n licht zu kaufen (sigma mirage billig und gut)



Sigma Mirage EVO bei Karstadt-Sport 3. OG (ehem. Hertie) zu haben


----------



## eL (21. Oktober 2005)

spar dir das geld für ne mirage und kauf gleich was gescheites. Und vorher hier im lampenforum vorbeischaun und beraten lassen.

eL


----------



## acidbrain (21. Oktober 2005)

Also für ne gemütliche Autobahntour und mal nen langsamen Singletrail tuts die Mirage, Hardcore-Downhill is wohl nicht drin.
Bei boc24.de gibts die grad im Set mit Rücklicht für 49.95
Aber mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick kann man mit Sicherheit zum gleichen Preis was besseres bauen.

Für Nachttour-Interessenten aus KA: http://http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=189365
War letzten Dienstag, aber ich denke das werden wir demnächst mal wiederholen.


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Oktober 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> spar dir das geld für ne mirage und kauf gleich was gescheites. Und vorher hier im lampenforum vorbeischaun und beraten lassen.
> 
> eL


Also für den Preis bekommt man nichts besseres. Ausser wenn man viel viel Arbeitsleistung rein steckt. 
Ich bin von der überzeugt gewesen, als ich die gefahren bin. Auch wenn Sie etwas anfällig war, aber das ging immer auf Garantie! Damals mit Bleiakku war es auch etwas schwer... Aber jetzt? 
Schaut mal in den aktuellen Test von Bike oder Mountainbike. So schlecht schneidet die nicht ab. Und spot billig.


----------



## black soul (22. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ist eigentlich ne gute idee... aber wer geht mit mir fahren ??



nur mal so dahingeworfen: jeden donnerstag (oder anderer tag nach absprache) gehts auf tour im dunkeln. hab dich ja schon gefragt, aber du hast ja kein licht    
ne mirage mit X langt allemal. den rest beleuchte ich dir wenn ich neben oder hinter dir fahre, das ist dann wie am tag.
oder hat jemand angst im dunkeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (22. Oktober 2005)

Guten morgen bs
zu was für zeiten bist du den wach ???
oder gerade von der nachttour zurück??  
wie lange fahrt ihr da immer (uhrzeit )??
vielleicht bis SO
cu


----------



## blond25 (22. Oktober 2005)

alla gut... dann schaff ich mir mal ein licht an...


----------



## Ulli1169 (22. Oktober 2005)

acidbrain schrieb:
			
		

> Also für ne gemütliche Autobahntour und mal nen langsamen Singletrail tuts die Mirage, Hardcore-Downhill is wohl nicht drin.
> Bei boc24.de gibts die grad im Set mit Rücklicht für 49.95



bei bikecomponents für 32 EUR (ohne rücklicht)


----------



## Ulli1169 (22. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> alla gut... dann schaff ich mir mal ein licht an...



jo mach ich auch ... man "sieht sich" dann .)


----------



## blond25 (22. Oktober 2005)

brauch ich denn auch ein rücklicht ????


----------



## Lore (22. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> brauch ich denn auch ein rücklicht ????


wenn du nicht willst, dass dir einer hinten reinbumst..   



sorry das muisste jetzt sein   ....du hasts bestimmt drauf angelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (22. Oktober 2005)

LORE !!!


----------



## Lore (22. Oktober 2005)

tut mir leid


----------



## blond25 (22. Oktober 2005)

ich glaube, ich weiss da genau die richtige "strafe".....  :


----------



## acidbrain (22. Oktober 2005)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> zu was für zeiten bist du den wach ???
> oder gerade von der nachttour zurück??


Äh, nein, eher von der Disko 
Bei der Tour sind wir um 19.00 losgefahren und waren um 22.30 ungefähr wieder zurück. Allerdings haben wir zwischendrin bei Wookie zuhause Wasser geholt und am Mahlberg sind wir kurz auf den Turm.
Von immer kann da keine Rede sein, war das erste Mal.


			
				blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> brauch ich denn auch ein rücklicht ????


also in der Wald nervst du mit deinem Rücklicht nur deinen Hintermann, aber du mußt dann ja vielleicht auch nachts über die Straße/durch die Stadt zurück nach Hause. Da fühlt man sich mit Licht schon ein bissel sicherer.
Ausserdem gibts keinen Ärger mit den Grünjacken.
Und soooo teuer ist ein Rücklicht jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## blond25 (22. Oktober 2005)

@acidbrain: danke, aber ich wohn auf der anderen seite von ka, so dass ich immer mit dem auto zum "berg" fahren muss...


----------



## Lore (22. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube, ich weiss da genau die richtige "strafe".....  :


  ?


----------



## blond25 (22. Oktober 2005)

du weisst schon....

 :kotz:


----------



## mjA (22. Oktober 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du nicht willst, dass dir einer hinten reinbumst..


----------



## blond25 (22. Oktober 2005)

täusch ich mich, oder sind da normalerweise die männer "empflindlicher"... ??


----------



## mjA (22. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> täusch ich mich, oder sind da normalerweise die männer "empflindlicher"... ??



ich habe das Gefühl das Thema driftet ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (22. Oktober 2005)

Hey Ihr Karlsruher Biker, wie wärs damit nächsten Dienstag (Nightride):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=190712

Acidbrian, lord.flam und wookie sind dabei.


----------



## black soul (23. Oktober 2005)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> Guten morgen bs
> zu was für zeiten bist du den wach ???
> oder gerade von der nachttour zurück??
> wie lange fahrt ihr da immer (uhrzeit )??
> ...



wer arbeiten muss am samstag muss halt leider früh aufstehn.
fahrzeit  beträgt so knapp 2 stunden. 19 uhr ab mtb club in rüppurr, dann wattkopf oder ähnliches. letztes mal waren wir   bis 21.30 unterwegs. kein rumgehetze, sondern auch was zum entspannen. auf jeden fall kennen wir jetzt die elfen und schrate bereits mit ihren vornamen.
ob es diese woche klappt, weiss ich noch nicht. wahrscheinlich spätdienst, dann reichts mir nicht bis 19 uhr. kann ich am mittwoch genau sagen.
aber kommen ja noch viele tage.
bis denne
 BS


----------



## blond25 (24. Oktober 2005)

wenn ich mein licht hab, meld ich mich mal......


----------



## eL (24. Oktober 2005)

fahrt ihr trails oder waldautobahn??

wenn trails dann auch mal freitags??

wenn doppel JA dann würd ich den weiten weg auch mal auf mich nehmen.

eL


----------



## black soul (26. Oktober 2005)

hi 
doppel ja. jetzt am 28. nicht wegen arbeit, aber die woche danach, 4.11. kann hinhauen. 
übrigens,suchst du immer noch nen zentrierständer ? vielleicht kann man da was machen mit dem vanilla, so ne art tauschhandel mit ausgleich. kannst mir ja mal ne PN schicken.
gruss BS


----------



## eL (26. Oktober 2005)

kann mann machen.
also lade ich meinen eLuminator zu freitach 4.11.   

eL


----------



## Ulli1169 (26. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mein licht hab, meld ich mich mal......



dito, bin mir grade eins am besorgen, jedoch nur mit mässigem erfolg;
siehe mailverkehr   


```
Nein, können wir nicht!

Liebe Grüße

Petra Schütze
Velodrom GmbH Fahrradhandel
Neureuter Strasse 55
76185 Karlsruhe
T 0721 9209190
F 0721 92091920
[email][email protected][/email]

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Ulli Hertlein" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, October 25, 2005 12:02 PM
Subject: Angebot machen f. Lupine


Hallo !

könnt ihr mir ein Angebot machen für eine
Nightmare Pro (2006, die mit dem liion FlaschenAkku)

Danke, Gruss Ulli
```


----------



## eL (26. Oktober 2005)

wo ist dein beleuchtungsproblem? beim akku oder die 20w halogen sicher am lenker zu befestigen?

eL


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

@ulli: ich glaubs ja nicht... manchmal sind die echt so unhöflich! so kann man/frau doch nicht mit Kunden umgehen.... 
da kann ich echt nur den kopf schütteln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (26. Oktober 2005)

nett...

Ich mein, das sind zwar schlechte Neuigkeiten aber wenigsten hat sie es elegant formuliert   


Was kost so ein Teil nochmal? 500?


----------



## Ulli1169 (26. Oktober 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> nett...
> Ich mein, das sind zwar schlechte Neuigkeiten aber wenigsten hat sie es elegant formuliert
> Was kost so ein Teil nochmal? 500?



das beste Angebot was ich habe liegt aktull bei 405eur.


----------



## Ulli1169 (26. Oktober 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist dein beleuchtungsproblem? beim akku oder die 20w halogen sicher am lenker zu befestigen?
> eL



Hab keins; mein uralt Eigenbau (20W Halogen im Metallgehäuse
mit Cateye Halter und 3.4AH Bleigel Akku) ist bissl id. Jahre gekommen.
Jetzt wirds langsam Zeit f. was neues und gscheits.


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

Naja.... wer nicht will, der hat schon.... oder ??

 

und was die formulierung angeht:


----------



## Lore (26. Oktober 2005)

was können die überhaupt ??


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

gute Frage.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (26. Oktober 2005)

für den rennrad und klamottenbereich mögen die ja gut ausgestattet sein, aber sonst....  aaaaaaaber dazu fehlt bestimmt der MArkt..


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

naja... klamotten nur für männer....


----------



## Lore (26. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> naja... klamotten nur für männer....


klar.. is ja ne TH hier


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> klar.. is ja ne TH hier



TH??


----------



## knoflok (26. Oktober 2005)

tschechische hochschule


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

ach ja.... stimmt. ich seh den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht..... 
sind ja nur männer hier....


----------



## Lore (26. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja.... stimmt. ich seh den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht.....
> sind ja nur männer hier....


schlaraffenland


----------



## eL (26. Oktober 2005)

blondi du solltest dein problem baldigst lösen.

ulli wieso 400 eusen für ne lampe ausgeben??

ein eleganter selbstbau kost nicht die hälfte und ich mein dafür bekommt man heute mindestens edison 10 niveau

eL


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> blondi du solltest dein problem baldigst lösen.



welches problem meinst du denn??


----------



## acidbrain (26. Oktober 2005)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> doppel ja. jetzt am 28. nicht wegen arbeit, aber die woche danach, 4.11. kann hinhauen.



Fährt dann diese Woche Donnerstag (=morgen) niemand? Also ich hätt schon Lust auf so ne gemütlich Runde um den Wattkopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (27. Oktober 2005)

> Fährt dann diese Woche Donnerstag (=morgen) niemand? Also ich hätt schon Lust auf so ne gemütlich Runde um den Wattkopf.


'spontanmodus an'
lust hätt ich schon, wann würdest du denn los ? und von wo ? bin gegen 17.30 zu hause (karlsruhe-rüppurr) bissle zeit bräucht ich dann scho noch.
'spontanmodus aus'

@ulli
500 würd ich nicht ausgeben, da kriegste hier besseres.siehe elektronik-forum


----------



## Waldgeist (27. Oktober 2005)

kann sein dass ich heut auch nochmal dort rumgeistere, so ab 17:00. Muß noch ein paar Fotos machen.


----------



## acidbrain (27. Oktober 2005)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> 'spontanmodus an'
> lust hätt ich schon, wann würdest du denn los ? und von wo ? bin gegen 17.30 zu hause (karlsruhe-rüppurr) bissle zeit bräucht ich dann scho noch.
> 'spontanmodus aus'


Also ich bin auch 17:30 zuhause (KA-Innenstadt, bei der Uni), dann schnell umziehen usw. Könnte also um 18:30 z.B. am MTB-Club sein.
Wenn das bei dir passt schreib es einfach ins Forum oder per PN


----------



## knoflok (27. Oktober 2005)

@waldgeist:

1700 ist gut; 
hab keine laterne am rad, und muss vor sonnenuntergang fahren; 
wo fährst du los? 

grüße
knoflok


----------



## black soul (27. Oktober 2005)

@acidbrain
bin noch länger im geschäft   und wird bissel später. mir wär 19.00 lieber. am mtb club ist ok. wenns so auch passt, dann schreib einfach nochmal.
waldgeist gehste auch mit? 
schaun wir mal ob das mit der gemütlichen runde hinhaut.


----------



## acidbrain (27. Oktober 2005)

@black_soul: alles klar, 19:00 MTB-Club

edit: ich hab mal einen Termin eingetragen: klick


----------



## Waldgeist (27. Oktober 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> @waldgeist:
> 
> 1700 ist gut;
> hab keine laterne am rad, und muss vor sonnenuntergang fahren;
> ...


dumm gelaufen. Als du deinen Beitrag abgesetzt hast, hatte ich gerade das Büro verlassen. Hab eine Runde rückwärts gedreht (Richtung Stupferich - Bergwald, da war es noch etwas sonniger und die Aussicht über die bunten Wälder schöner. Bin jetzt seit ca. 20 min wieder zurück. Am Samstag gibt es die letzte MTB-Abschlußtour des SWV in Grünwettersbach. Vielleicht klappt es da?


----------



## knoflok (27. Oktober 2005)

dumm gelaufen... richtig.... 
aber egal; habe die zeit zum geldausgeben genutzt.... 

werde morgen in aller frühe die hufe schwingen... 

am wochenende kann ich leider auch nciht dabei sein, da ich in ettenheim sein werde. alles passt wiedermal gar net; subber;


----------



## black soul (30. Oktober 2005)

@acidbrain
sodele, dein schlauch ist wieder original verpackt, danke noch mal. ist ja nicht mal 1 meter gefahren  
sms ist angekommen, zeitweise geht das handy wieder. (PN)
donnerstag ist eingeplant, genaues kommt bald.
ich melde mich.
gruss BS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (31. Oktober 2005)

@ SUperjoga he Meister " lach mal wieder "      
wünsche dir gute besserung !!
weißt ja wer den schaden hat ,brauch für den spott nicht zu sorgen !!
sieh nicht alles so (achtung wortwitz) verbissen !!  
ruf mich mal auf dem handy an !!
cu bm


----------



## blond25 (31. Oktober 2005)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> ruf mich mal auf dem handy an !!



"Hey alter...ruf mich mal auf mein handy an"
dringdidringdridrin....lalalalala
*bremsman*, schalt den vibrationsalarm aus.... 
ich glaube, das tut dir grad nicht so gut....


----------



## Bremsman (31. Oktober 2005)

geht wieder   
kein problem bis später  
er weiß ja wies gmoint isch ,gell superjogi   
cu bm


----------



## blond25 (31. Oktober 2005)

@superjoga: Dir auch gute Besserung !!! 
Und wenn Du einigermaßen fit bist, kannste doch zum Stammtisch morgen abend kommen. Die haben bestimmt auch Strohhalme (sorry)....
Würd mich freuen


----------



## Matze-Lambo (24. März 2013)

Servus,
ich bin neu hier und Suche paar Jungs/Mädels mit denen man ab und an mal eine Runde drehen kann.
Egal, ob RR, DH, Enduro oder Pumptrack....

cheers Matt


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. März 2013)

8 Jahre später........Bitte nicht so alte Threats ausbuddeln.....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (31. März 2013)

warum? man kann ihn doch gerne benutzen um zu diskutieren anstatt einen neuen aufzumachen?!

ich bin diese woche unregelmäßig aufm turmberg.


----------

